# 2004 Sentra lack of fuel filter



## ptf18 (Jan 28, 2006)

List: I realize Nissan hasnt had "in-line" fuel filters in the Sentras for a while but I'ld like to know if anyone has installed one? Seems like a foolish thing to remove given the many close tolerances of the injection system. My '02 Ford Edge has a filter.

Lester


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

IIRC we do have an inline fuel filter, but its not a part of regular maintance. do a serach on it, it was discussed a coupple of weeks ago.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the fuel filter is in the tank, pull the bottom of the back seat and you'll
see a access panel to the tank.... they say its good for about 100,000


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

They're actually said to be good for the life of the car but that's what maufacturer's said about the canister filters and we know what we've seen come out of those.


----------



## ptf18 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Fuel Filter*

List: Thanks for the replies. I personally dont consider the fuel pump inlet filter, which I know is located in the tank a fuel filter. Its a pre strainer and alot of vehicles have them. Not having seen what Nissan considers a "filter" I have no idea what mirco size particles it prevents for passing into the fuel system.

Does anyone make a true in-line filter for the later model Nissans. I would think that the first person that has to pay for $100 of dollars worth of repairs because of "dirty" fuel entering the injectors, regulators, etc. would be looking for a "filter" that would have prevented damage.


Any ideas?

TIA,
Lester


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there's absolutely no need to go to all that trouble for something that will probably NEVER cause you a problem. Just don't run crap off brand gas, and do your normal regular maintenance and you'll be fine.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

not sure which car you are talking about specifically here, but is the QR25 fuel filter also good for 100k miles?


----------

